# Another BFP Yippeeeeeeeeeee after MC Need sticky vibes please



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness Ladies,

Can you believe it, I wasn't even sure i ov'd this month and when I rang to get my CD21 results I could have fallen off my chair when the receptionist told me the score was 121.4 nmols.  Anyway my Dh rang me at lunch time which he never does when working after I emailed him with the results and he asked if I had done a test.  I said No and would wait while tomorrow.  Anyway just got home and couldn't wait any longer so on CD27 late in the afternoon, my result is a BFP.  BFP I can't believe it.  Now I know its early days and I am already one MC down so thought you ladies could all send me some mega sticky vibes.  I have my BFP yeahhhhhhh.

Love to you all hope my good luck is shared amongst each and every one of you.

Mrs Hopeful xxxxxxxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations !!!!!! !!!!!! Im wishing you lots and lots of sticky vibes! 
Juie xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Mrs Hopeful!     sending you loads and loads of  and have everything crossed for you  that the little bean stays with you.

love Sarah xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Mega congrats from me and the furbabies (Oscar and Zak fast asleep on the sofa with me!)!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Mrs Hopeful - I'm so pleased for you... congratulations.  Enjoy your pregnancy...

Bev xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sonjia.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!         [/fly]

Sending you lots of 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations Mrs Hopeful,

Sticky vibes by the bucket load!

xxxxxxxx Love Mel


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Girls,

I really appreciate the vibes especially as my Dh has gone to pieces on me all of a sudden he is so pleased but at the same time really scared.  Hes already chopping veg and lifting the washing bag.  I could get used to this.  Lets hope i can

Mrs Hopeful xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun...congrats to you both.

xxxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Take care

Andi


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

So happy for you, I got my much longed for BFP last month, my hubby does everything for me too!

Sending loads of love and sticky vibes!

Helen xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mrs Hopeful ..I am so pleased for you hun I am   ....cos I know how much it means to you   .. we all wish you extra special sticky vibes and lots of               .. it is fantastic news .. may you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Whooo hoo its soooo great !      

Make the most of being waited on hand and foot hun .. 
Cat x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

wooohooooo     lots of         coming your way 

Love Olive 22 XXX


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations - great news    

Take it easy!!

Louise xxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS*     TO YOU AND DH THAT IS FAB NEWS...... I AM SSOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Huge conrats to you and your DH, I'm so happy for you both.

Lots of sticky vibes coming your way

Take Care Susan xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrs Hopeful

Congratulations on your BFP  
 







     
sending you lots and lots of     
      
Hope these all help honey 
                              
                              

       
                              
                              

  

*Take good care of yourself and stay positive*
                              
                              
                              
                              

lots of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats fab news you must be sooooooooooo pleased!! 

             

Emma xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

That's fantastic news babe I'm soooooooooooooo pleased for you and your hubby!!

Sending you tons of sticky vibes and all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! 

         

Ros
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow! Great news!! huge 

sending lots of    your way 
xxxx


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

toni
xxxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL and sticky vibes 2 u 

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

brilliant news!  congratulations -sticky vibes coming your way  

       

strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Huge Congrats   sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

Jane xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Massive Congatulations Mrs H, that is fab news              
Take care, Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for the vibes they have kept me going for the last few days but am starting to have middle low discomfort which I noticed about an hour ago and and I'm trying not to panic but so paranoid it will be the start of another M/C.  Hope everything sticks will keep you posted

Thanks Agian for being here with me

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Praying and fingers and toes crossed that everything stays fine hun   I think it is common to get period type pains for quite a while into being pregnant ..so hoping it is that ...we all send you lots of        super sticky..superglue type vibes x We are all here for you hun whatever happens   but we pray it is all good x 
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mrs Hopeful - how are you today?   hope the discomfort has settled


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Flower and cat,

Feeling better today woke up feeling sick but no more pain at the moment so a little more relaxed.  Thanks so much for looking out for me.  Hope you two are well and will def keep you both updated on how I am

Take Care

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Mrs Hopeful,

Just wanted to say congrats on your BFP! I will be sending you lots of sticky vibes and keeping my fngers crossed that all goes well for you   I too know the heartache of mc and pray you don't have to go through that again  

Just noticed you are from halifax and i live in huddersfield.  was previously under bolton fertility consultants but am now in the process of getting referred to huddersfield/calderdale consultant. Just wondering did you see mr debono? i have been referred to him and wondering what he is like? 

So sorry to hijack your thread and again congrats on your news  

Love Verty xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sooo glad that things have settled down hun   have been thinking about you and hoping that things would .. sending you a few more                   to keep things where they should be and ticking along nicely .. Cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi mrs hopeful,
                    Congratulations and good luck.xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Ohhh Girls

Thanks so much. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Mrs H,

I just wanted to say a big congratulations for your bfp!!! 

It has probably scared you a bit reading about my recent m/c but do try and stay hopeful and positive cos the chances of you having a successful pregnancy even after your one m/c are very high.  So sending you lots of   

Vicxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi vicster,
              Sorry to hear of ur m/c,i know how u feel as it traumatised me when i went through it.sending you lots of    .xxx


----------

